# Editing posts



## youheardme (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey guys,

Did a quick search for this but couldn't find anything on this. I have a couple of picstory treads up and my buddys ftp urls got all changed. I don't seem to have any option to edit my posts to put in the new image locations.
Perhaps i'm just doing it wrong? Anyone know how?

Threads I need to edit:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/bass-guitar-discussion/139384-nbd-ltd-b206sm-pic-heavy.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu.../136420-rg-370dx-refinish-rebuild-56k-no.html


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 31, 2011)

PM a mod with the links to the thread/post and what you'd like to change. Fastest/simplest/easiest way.

Any thing less would be uncivilized.


----------

